#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Gesprek vergunning / subsidie

## DJ.T

Hallo,

Ik heb a.s. maandag een gesprek met een wethouder op het gemeentehuis.
Dit zal gaan over het krijgen van een vergunning en subsidie voor een jaarlijks rock festival. Dit is alleen het eerste jaar dat we een vergunning aan gaan vragen, dit omdat we vorig jaar maar 50 man hadden verwacht en na de 200 mensen nog aan minstens 100 man de toegang moesten ontzeggen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Qua reclame helemaal niks mis als je nagaat dat alles mond-op-mond reclame was. 
Dit jaar gaan we echt reclame maken dus met flyers en advertenties enzo dus nu moeten we sowieso een vergunning hebben.
Nu is mijn vraag: Wat kan ik verwachten van dat gesprek, ik wil me graag zo veel mogelijk voorbereiden om in ieder geval op de standaard vragen een goed antwoord te hebben waarmee we haar kunnen overtuigen.
Dus: Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en zou mij kunnen helpen door te vertellen waar ik rekening mee moet gaan houden tijdens dat gesprek?

Alvast bedankt allemaal!

----------


## tomv

Heb totaal geen id hoe het er in nederland aan toegaat maar zorg gewoon dat jij weet wat de stad moeten verwachten van je event.
Ik denk als je zelf goed weet waar je mee bezig bent (en weet wat je wil) tot het wel in orde zal komen.

En als er mss buren in de buurt zijn, geef ze allemaal een paar vrijkaarten en/of nodig ze uit voor een rondleiding.
Dit werkt iig positief en ze zullen minder snel de politie bellen ivm geluidsoverlast.

----------


## cobi

Je kan natuurlijk ook de hulp van een productie bedrijf vragen. Kost wat, maar het kan ook een heleboel problemen en onkosten schelen.

Ik bedoel, als er onverziene dingen mis gaan, zit je met problemen. Roep de hulp in van een bedrijf wat hier meer van weet en probeer zo veel mogelijk af te kijken en te leren. Misschien kan je het de volgende keer dan wel helemaal zelf organiseren.

----------


## DJ.T

Heej Cobi,

Helaas is daar gewoon het geld niet voor, daarom proberen we nu ook al zo veel mogelijk subsidie te krijgen.
Het festival bestaat al enkele jaren en we hebben veel geleerd van onze fouten, vorig jaar was het zelfs bijna foutloos! tenminste echt minimale problemen zoals dat er tijdens het opbouwen een berg XLR kabels misten, nou we zijn met aardig wat mensen dus iemand gelijk even naar een zaak hier in de buurt gecrosst en dat was dus zo opgelost.
Enige grote probleem was dat we te weinig bier hadden maar dat kwam dus weer door het aantal mensen dat kwam. Nou laten we lekker niemand tappen maar delen we gewoon blikjes uit.
komen zo'n 50-70 treetjes a 24 blikjes a 30cl. En dan nog frisdrank enz. dus dat komt wel goed.
En eigenlijk is het veels te leuk om het zelf te doen, gewoon dat hele proces van er komen wat spullen binnen zoals bijv dwanghekken en je ziet er gelijk een groepje als mieren op afgaan om ze op te zetten.
Maar wat bedoel je precies met onvoorziene problemen, wat zijn nou echt de grootste dingen die mis kunnen gaan?

O ja, ook al laten we het door een groot bedrijf regelen, dan nog moeten we dat gesprek aangaan omdat wij toch de organisatoren zijn.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Maar wat bedoel je precies met onvoorziene problemen, wat zijn nou echt de grootste dingen die mis kunnen gaan?



k kan natuurlijk niet gedachtenlezen over wat hij in zijn hoofd had, maar dingen die erg vervelend zijn, zijn: stroomuitval, brand (evacuatie, denk ook maar aan volendam, tegenwoordig moeten ook kerstbomen bij scholen en bedrijven worden geimpregneerd kun je nagaan!), als er iets naar beneden stort (ondanks alle safeties), etc.

----------


## DJ.T

Ik dacht wel dat er zoiets bedoeld werd ja, maar vroeg wat hij in zijn hoofd nog had omdat wij misschien iets over het hoofd hebben gezien.
Het is buiten dus voor brand hoeven we niet bang te zijn, alleen op het podium en daar worden de nodige maatregelen voor getroffen, er wordt security ingehuurd, stroomuitval kan gebeuren maar hopen we niet, door het stroomnet kan het ook niet komen want we krijgen / huren een (gestabiliseerde) agregaat.

----------


## jappie

Ik heb afgelopen zomder op een festival (rietfestival) de complete stroom verdelling gedaan. Wij hadden er 3 aggregaten staan 60 kva 80 kva en 30 kva, die van 60 was voor het licht plus geluid (wouden ze zelf zo) de andere voor de verdelling van de rest. nu moetsen wij er rekening mee houden om dat we in een tent zaten dat als er een aggegaat uit zou vallen da er nog voldoende licht op die andere zat zo dat er geen paniek ontstond.

en jah zorg dat er beveiliging op het terein rond loopt scheelt al wa ook al mogen ze niks doen

hoop dat je er wat aan hebt


groetjes jasper

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jappie_
> en jah zorg dat er beveiliging op het terein rond loopt scheelt al wa ook al mogen ze niks doen



Mee eens, alleen al als ze beveiliging _zien_, gaan ze schijnheilig doen  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Juce

> citaat:Qua reclame helemaal niks mis als je nagaat dat alles mond-op-mond reclame was.



Kan ik geloven dat er niks mis was met die reclame, ik hou ook wel van mond *OP* mond reclame... Zeker als hij verspreid wordt door knappe grietjes.

Juce

----------


## DJ.T

Haha, mond op mond, mond tot mond, is allemaal 1 pot nat.
De dingen die nu allemaal gezegd zijn hadden we zelf ook al in gedachten.
Maar dat is verder niet erg, dan wordt dat alleen maar bevestigd.
Weet iemand voor hoeveel man beveiliging er standaard gerekend moet worden voor 500 man publiek? En hoe wordt dat dan gedaan: 2 aan de deur (in dit geval het hek) en dan de rest rond laten lopen, die 2 aan het hek daar de hele avond laten staan of verder op de avond als de meeste binnen zijn er nog maar 1 laten staan en de andere ook rond laten lopen?

----------


## R. den Ridder

Probleem numero uno en de reden dat er bij gemeentes alarmbellen gaan rinkelen: Geluidsoverlast!
Zorg ervoor dat er maatregelen zijn getroffen welke al aantonen dat je meedenkt over die overlast, zoals je podium zo wegzetten dat het geluid van huizen afstraald, ben op de hoogte van de wetgeving, vraag ontheffing aan om eenmalig geluidsoverlast te mogen veroorzaken.

Ook mooi is tegenwoordig beleid in kader van de openbare veiligheid, laat daarom dat idee van blikjes snel varen, niet voor niks zijn deze op popfestivals al jaren verboden, je kunt je er aansnijden en als ze dicht zijn kun je er ook ontzettend hard mee gooien, gebruik liever plastic wegwerpbekers!

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## kokkie

Ook nemen de kubieke meters afval met blikjes meer toe en kun je de EHBO wel verdubbelen vanwege verzwikte enkels. Ook op een volledig 'omhekt' evenemententerrein zul je aan 'nooduitgangen' moeten denken, moet je rekening houden met waterpunten voor de brandweer en aanrijroutes naar backstage area's van bijv. podium, EHBO en catering.
Zorg voor een evenementenverzekering en vergeet ook de vrijwillegers niet. Zorg dat deze veiligheidsschoenen dragen, een helm hebben of kunnen gebruiken, een tuigje aan hebben met klimmen en een certificaat hebben als ze op een manitou rijden of een hoogwerker besturen. Zorg voor een kleine administratie met naam, adresgegevens, geb. datum en certificaten. Makkelijkste weg: maak een formuliertje wat ze in moeten vullen en vergeet het gsm nummer niet, is altijd makkelijk aangezien niet iedereen een porto zal hebben.

----------


## DJ.T

Blikjes leek ons eerst het makkelijkste omdat je die gewoon uit kan geven en dan niemand hoeft te laten tappen. We gaan binnenkort in gesprek met amstel bier voor een sponsoring, dan zullen zij dus waarschijnlijk een paar man neerzetten om te tappen.
Podium van de huizen af zetten hadden we ook al aan gedacht.
Aanrijroutes, is ook al aan gedacht, er loopt een grote sloot naast dus dat is water voor de brandweer. Maar waarom moeten er eigenlijk nooduitgangen zijn op een open terrein?
De situatie is namelijk zo dat er 1 lange oprit is van metertje of 60, dan kom je op het terrein, dat terrein is omringt door een sloot en daar staan dus die hekken voor zodat niemand de sloot in lazert. Ontzettend veel vrijwillegers zijn er niet, of tenminste het zijn allemaal bekenden.

----------


## kokkie

Maar betekent dit dat als je het terrein moet ontruimen de vluchtroute via de aanrijroute van hulpdiensten is? Dat kan een behoorlijke chaos worden.
Ik neem aan dat je weet dat je je als vrijwilleger voor een stichting of vereniging ook aan de ARBO-wet hoort te houden?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik denk dat je er indergeval goed aan doet , om een paar "nood -bruggen" te laten neerleggen over dat slootje zodat je in ieder geval meer uitgangen hebt dan de eene oprit. 
Verder zou ik inderdaad ook van het blikjes idee afstappen en idd proberen een sponsor te krijgen die de drank en barren en evbenrueel personeel voor je kan verzorgen. Dit scheelt al een hoop gedoe.

M.V.G

----------


## DJ.T

Die zgn. ene oprit is wel goed breed, misschien kan ik zorgen voor extra bouwhekken die dan looppad en pad voor hulpdiensten afscheid, is die weg altijd vrij. Kan gelijk even de breedte testen door er een vrachtwagen doorheen te laten rijden, dan moet hij wel breed genoeg zijn, zou dit voldoende zijn?

----------


## R. den Ridder

een uitgang is geen nooduitgang he, je moet een terrein altijd aan meerdere zijden kunnen ontvluchten, stel bijv. dat er paniek uitbreekt bij de ene uitgang....waar laat je dan de rest van het volk dat begint te duwen om weg te komen?
lijkt me een punt om te overwegen..

maar hoe was je gesprek met de burgemeester trouwens?

Ralph

----------


## Barthez

Wat nooduitgangen en veiligheid betreft, ga eens praten met de commandant van de plaatselijke brandweer, dat is iemand met veel kennis van zaken die je ongetwijfeld op een aantal punten kan wijzen waar je normaal nooit aan zou denken. Bovendien werkt het altijd in je voordeel om een beetje good-will te tonen richting de hulpdiensten en de gemeente, zeker als je laat zien dat je als "non-commerciele" instelling veiligheid hoog in je vaandel hebt staan [^]

----------


## DJ.T

Heej, ben ik weer.
Gesprek was niet met de burgemeester maar met een wethouder Ralph.
We hebben nog een uitgang gevonden die dus echt als nooduitgang kan dienen.
Die wethouder had al met de plaatselijke instanties gepraat en zij waren van te voren zeg maar neutraal maar wel iets naar de negatieve kant gestemd, vooral omdat wij dit als groepje van 3 jongens van 16-17 jaar wilden gaan doen.
Daar is inmiddels 1 persoon van 18 jaar bijgekomen die ervaring heeft met het organiseren van festivals, dat vond de wethouder erg fijn om te horen.
Uit dat eerste gesprek is verder niet echt veel gekomen, eigenlijk alleen de eisen waaraan wij zouden moeten voldoen.
Dat is natuurlijk al heel belangrijk om te weten, im in een goed daglicht te komen hadden wij bedacht om het hele draaiboek aan de wethouder te overhandigen om te laten zien dat we aan alles gedacht hebben. Aan het einde van het gesprek, na al haar vragen, heeft ze wel een aantal keer gezegd dat ze trots op ons was dat we er al zo goed over nagedacht hadden.
Het draaiboek is bijna af en gaan we morgen waarschijnlijk inleveren.
Is er nog iemand met ervaring met dit soort dingen die het draaiboek nog even wilt keuren?

----------


## R. den Ridder

ik zou zeggen, mail het even, heb in het verleden bij een gemeente gewerkt en kwam vaak in aanraking met evenementenvergunninghen en dergelijke, misschien heb ik wat op- of aanmerkingen

Ralph

----------


## snoei

stuur mij maar een kopietje, dan laat ik je wel weten waar er nog evt foutjes inzitten.

----------


## kokkie

Als je er nog behoefte aan heb wil ik vandaag of morgen ook wel even kijken.

----------


## rinus bakker

En DJ.T
moeten we ook nog enige waarde toekennen aan het woord "subsidie" 
dat in de topic-titel staat?
of is het al mooi dat je nu waarschijnlijk toestemming krijgt?

----------


## DJ.T

Subsidie is de volgende stap, we dachten laten we eerst maar eens bewijzen dat we ook weten wat we doen, dan zijn de kansen een stuk groter. Ik zou niet weten hoe groot de kans daarop zal zijn, we zijn natuurlijk een cultureel popfestival en aangezien er in Leusden vrij weinig te doen is op Puddingpop na, lijkt het mij dat de gemeente denkt dat ze wel eens wat voor de jongeren mogen gaan doen.
Met Amstel wordt er ook nog even een afspraak gemaakt, die vonden het wel leuk om te sponsoren, dus daar moeten we nadat we weten of we een vergunning krijgen of niet heen.
Eigenlijk het grootste gedeelte is nu al geregeld zelfs 50% korting bij heuff, zodra we een vergunning hebben komt het hele proces in gang van installatie en security regelen tot de flyers en posters laten drukken want daar hebben we ook weer iemand voor.

----------


## jeroenw

Ik zou sowieso een nood brug aanleggen, de branweer/ambulance vinden het niet leuk als ze door 500 in paniek wegvluchtende mensen moeten rijden. Instrueer bij voorbaat ook al (let op al, dus ook de Band, LJ, barpersoneel, iedereen)je personeel over hoe te handelen bij problemen.
MAW, wie zorgt waarvoor, wie begleiden de bezoeker naar de juiste plaats, wie vangt de brandweer op om uitleg te geven over het terrein, wie zorgt ervoor dat overal de spanning vanaf gaat.
Ovrigens kan jullie lokate brandweer voorlichter hier bij helpen.
Denk ook aan megafoons, dat is wel zo handig als er de stroom afklapt, dan ben je tenminste nog verstaanbaar (of je moet heeel hard kunnen roepen  :Big Grin: )

greetz
jeroen

----------


## DJ.T

We hebben het terrein nog eens goed bekeken en zijn erachter gekomen dat we 2 stukken als nooduitgang gaan gebruiken en dus de oprit voor de nooddiensten vrij houden, 1 van die nooduitgangen kunnen we zelfs opslpitsen zo dat de helft het water over gaat (over de brug die zo'n 4m breed gaat worden met een overspanning van maar iets van 3m) en de andere helft kan gwoon aan de kant van het terrein langs het water weg komen, klein stukje lopen en dan sta je op een groot open veld.
Alle personeel instrueren is natuurlijk allang geregeld wie wat moet doen, moeten alleen nog ter plaatse even bands inlichten en de mensen van de drank.

----------


## jeroenw

tres bien,

het zou wat zijn als alle mensen zou dachten, dan liep alles een stuk soepeler

----------


## AJB

Moet zeggen dat het klinkt alsof je er goed mee bezig bent. Niemand kan alles voorkomen, maar je bent jezelf lekker aan het indekken. Ik denk dat de gemeente op deze manier het minste probleem is. Zorg voor een goede line-up, en maak onzettend veel/flitsende reclame. Je festival moet gesprek van de dag zijn; alleen dan ben je 100% zeker van inkomsten.

Heel veel succes en plezier bij het organiseren !

grtz. AJB
Ps heb je nog vragen over licht; mail me gerust

----------


## DJ.T

Bedankt dat je topic even kickt AJB, was helemaal vergeten om jullie op de hoogte te houden.
Het ziet er naar uit dat het dit jaar net zoiets wordt als vorig jaar maar dan een flink limiet op het aantal personen dat naar binnen komt om het wel veilig te houden.
De reden dat dit maar weer een jaartje zo moet is omdat degene die ons verzoek voor een vergunning zou regelen overspannen is geworden en je weet hoe het bij de gemeente gaat, niemand neemt het werk van een ander over dus het is 2 maanden stil blijven liggen totdat wij wel een beetje zenuwachtig werden, tig keer gebeld en uiteindelijk ging een secretaresse van deze overspannen wethouder er even naar kijken.
Of er nou een vergunning komt is dus niet zeker, ze zegt dat ze denkt van wel omdat het draaiboek er erg goed uitziet.
Het probleem is nu dat we dan dus misschien wel de vergunning hebben maar lang geen tijd meer om sponsors enz te zoeken, wij vonden het zelf zo raar om al sponsors te gaan zoeken terwijl het nog niet zeker was of het doorging, stel dat ze dan instemden om te sponsoren en het ging niet door dan wisten we natuurlijk al zeker dat we de volgende keer niet meer op hen hoeven te rekenen.
Daarom dit jaar kleinschalig (helaas moet het nog maar een keer) en dan volgend jaar gewoon dubbel zo groot aanpakken, gaan nu meteen als we de editie van 2004 gehad hebben werken aan 2005, een half jaar eerder dan dat we dit jaar hebben gedaan.
Ik denk dat het in een jaar tijd toch wel moet lukken om wat moois neer te zetten, de basis hebben we al zoals een draaiboek en dat soort dingen. Dat kunnen we waarschijnlijk met een paar aanpassingen zo kopieren.
Dit draaiboek gaan we wel dit jaar uitproberen, we zien dit maar als een soort van oefening voor het jaar erop.

----------


## vasco

Enuh, laat ons weten hoe het was  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

Tuurlijk laat ik jullie allemaal weten hoe het was, het budget is voor de tweede keer verkleint, maar voor een hele goede reden: alles wat overblijft gaat in een pot om volgend jaar nog groter uit te pakken.
Er gaan veel foto's genomen worden en als het goed is wordt er ook door 2 of 3 mensen gefilmd en alles wordt daarna weer bewerkt tot een filmpje van tussen een half en een heel uur.
De datum ligt voorlopig op 28 juni vast, kan nog een dag of 2 verschuiven maar in die week moet het echt gaan gebeuren.
We gaan een paar dagen opbouwen, gewoon lekker rustig aan, niet stressen zodat we zo min mogelijk belangrijke dingen vergeten.
Ik hoop dat er tijdens het opbouwen veel foto's gemaakt worden (en anders zorg ik daar wel voor  :Big Grin: ) , ik zal deze dan tussentijds wel op een site gooien en hier de link even posten.
Is voor jullie leuk om te zien en als iemand nog tips heeft of opmerkingen hebben wij nog de tijd om te verbeteren.
Jullie horen hier nog meer over!

----------


## Juriaan

tips:
1. Besteed je catering uit denk aan Plaatselijke Kroeg of inderdaad Amstel of iets dergelijks
heb je daar geen zorgen meer aan
2.Je hebt al aardig wat noodvoorzieningen
maar ik zou van te voren een Brandweerpomp neerzetten voor als er brandt uit breekt je
supersnel kan ingrijpen
3.Reclame:Zoek een Sponser; een drukkerij dus
zeg dat als die drukkerij spandoeken heeft of iets dergelijks je ze op het terrein kan hangen
4.Security
dit is aardig belangrijk
ik zou nemen: op de dag 1 bij de deur+metaaldetector
S'avonds 2 bij de deur het liefst 1 met hond
Bij de nooduitgangen allebij 1 en  2 die rond het terrein s'avonds met een hond lopen
en 1 á 2 op het evenement zelf Conclussie: 7 beveilengings mensen & 3 honden

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt
LET OP Metaal Detectoren is heel belangrijk het liefst een poort

----------


## jurjen_barel

Juriaan je lijstje is denk ik nog niet compleet. Belangrijke punten zijn ook:
- facaliteiten voor de gasten (WC)
- voor de duidelijkheid een reglement bij de ingang
- nooduitgangen duidelijk verlicht
- een quotum aan bezoekers vaststellen (hoe l*llig dat ook is)

en last but not least:
- LICHT EN GELUID (maar daar zijn wij voor  :Wink: )

----------


## DJ.T

Juriaan, vanwaar die honden :S
Sowieso is dit gelukkig geen lastig publiek, voorgaande jaren verliep alles ook lekker, er heerst altijd een lekkere gemoedelijke sfeer. Natuurlijk is er altijd wel een rotte appel maar om voor die paar man nou honden in te gaan zetten...
Ten tweede vind ik het voor die beesten ook erg zielig omdat er waarschijnlijk hoge SPL's gehaald gaan worden en er een nooduitgang vlak naast het podium zit waar jij dus een hond wou plaatsen.
De rest van de tips die je had zijn volgens mij al hier behandeld.
Misschien op een paar na niet maar we hebben gister alles nog even goed doorgesproken op een laatste meeting.
Datum is iets verschoven omdat 28 juni een moeilijke datum was om verschillende redenen.
Het wordt nu 1 Juli, net als voorgaande jaren, jammer genoeg is er dan wel halve finale maar we gaan even kijken of er iets van een voetbaltentje te regelen valt.
Als NL door gaat dan pakken we het natuurlijk groot aan en anders een breedbeeltje neer zetten ofzo.
Liever 2 man dan 1 met hond.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Denk eraan: brede kerels met honden direct bij de deur lokt juist een aggressieve sfeer...
Ik zou er niet aan beginnen. Denk eerder aan de methode die wordt ingezet om engelse hooligans te kalmeren: een stel aantrekkelijke dames lijkt me veel effectiever. Al zal het net meevallen die te vinden...

----------


## DJ.T

Een stel aantrekkelijke dames zijn daar niet moeilijk te vinden, liep vorig jaar heel wat leuks tussen  :Big Grin: 
Alleen jammer dan weer van hun muziekkeuze, het is dat ik het geluid doe maar anders had ik daar met discman op gestaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juriaan

Ja, van die hond was een idéé
soms doen ze ut hier ook maarjah dat vindt ik ook zielig
maarjah je kan ook Vrouwlijke Securtity doen

----------


## DJ.T

Gelukkig hebben we niet met hells angels te maken dus houden we het bij normale security  :Wink:

----------


## mjm

Je kunt zo uitrekenen hoeveel beveiligingsmensen je nodig hebt. Aan de had van het aantal bezoekers kun je dit uitrekenen. Het zelfde geldt voor toiletten of plaskruizen, hier zijn ook standaard formules voor. Wat betreft beveiliging, ga in zee met een erkend beveiligingsbedrijf. Deze mensen zijn gecertivuceerd en hebben een door het ministerie van justitie goedgekeurd beveiligingspaspoort. Het is niet toegestaan om niet opgeleide beveiligingsmensen in te zetten. De regelgeving hieromtrent is sinds 1 april 2004 aangescherpt. Eigenlijk al 5 jaar eerder maar de uitloop, impementatietermijn liep op 1 april 2004 af. Wanneer er iets gebeurt, drank maakt meer kapot dan je lief is, ben je altijd ingedekt en krijg je achteraf geen vervelende consequenties.

----------


## AJB

Iedereen mag bij de deur staan, iemand die als officiele beveiliger wil functioneren moet een legitimatiebewijs van de Wet op de Weerkorpsen hebben...

Honden is a) waanzin op een dergelijk feest en b) niet te betalen. Brede kerels bij de deur kan effectief zijn bij jong/dom publiek, bij een feest met enige klasse is een goede gastheer veel belangrijker... Zorg dat je een bedrijf zoekt dat portiers/beveiligers leverd met BHV (bedrijf hulp verlening) diploma, deze mensen zijn namelijk verplicht. Per 50 bezoekers 1 BHV-er, boven de 1000 mensen per 100 mensen 1 BHV-er.

----------


## DJ.T

We gaan morgen beginnen met opbouwen en ik moet je zeggen ik raak het spoor bijster, ik zie het morgen wel als ik daar aan kom, dan krijg ik hopelijk te horen wat nou precies de bedoeling is. Ik heb voor die jongen mijn best gedaan maar elke keer wil hij weer wat anders.
Aan de andere kant begrijp ik het ook wel want het budget is aanzienlijk gekrompen van een paar 1000 euro voor een feest voor zo'n 400-500 man tot een paar 100 euro voor een feest met de helft van het aantal mensen.
De site is ook al een tijdje in de lucht: www.opblaaspop2004.tk Het stikt van de spelfouten maar daar gaat het ook niet echt om. Voor het soort publiek wat er komt gaat het daar niet echt om.
Ik ben alleen wel blij dat mijn naam niet te vaak wordt gebruikt zeg.
In dit geval zal ik wel de foto's maken van de ontbrekende safeties ed  :Big Grin: 
Ik zie het nou meer als mijn rol om te zorgen dat het zo veilig mogelijk gebeurd dan om te zorgen dat het er netjes uit komt te zien EN veilig is.
Dit wordt heikneuter eersteklas maar dat heeft ook zo zijn charme als je de foto's bekijkt op www.opblaaspop2003.tk  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:Entree is VIJF euro, alle bezoekers zijn verplicht deze entree prijs te betalen.
> *
> Voor VIJF euro is er een glas te koop, deze kan de hele avond gratis en ongelimiteerd bij gevuld worden.* Het bijvullen van glazen word alleen in de op het terein verkochte glazen gedaan. eigen drank mee nemen is toegestaan



Zijn er meer mensen die denken aan een forum meeting ???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Haha, ik zal er niet mee zitten hoor maar let niet te veel op het houtje touwtje werk, het is en blijft eigenlijk nog gewoon een uit de klauwen gegroeit verjaardagsfeestje.
Jammer genoeg zal ik denk ik niet al te veel tijd hebben op de avond zelf maar ik vind het natuurlijk nooit erg als je me even gedag komt zeggen.
Ik zal wel niet moeilijk te herkennen zijn als een van de weinige in normale kleren tussen al die alto's  :Big Grin: 
Mijn foto staat ook in mijn profiel dan weet je het helemaal zeker.
Als je gewoon zin hebt in een feestje dan moet je echt komen en zal je erna ook zeker weten mee kunnen praten over de geweldige sfeer die er ook dit jaar weer zal hangen.

----------


## DJ.T

Waarschijnlijk geen mensen van het forum langsgeweest, of durfde diegene niet even gedag te zeggen?  :Big Grin: 
Het is gelukkig voorbij, ik zeg gelukkig want wat was ik kapot zeg na 3 dagen werken!
Het was weer erg leuk en de sfeer was zoals altijd super.
Door omstandigheden moest alles nog op het laatste moment, het budget was aanzienlijk gekrompen tov het originele budget waar alles op gebasseerd was.
We hadden tot de dag voor het festival nog geen podium, dat was zwaar stressen en allemaal noodoplossingen bedenken.
Uiteindelijk hebben we bij een boer een hooiwagen kunnen regelen, waar we mee mochten doen wat we wilden zolang hij maar weer in redelijke staat terug kwam.
Deze man kwam deze wagen brengen vanuit een dorp 20km verderop met de trekker, en ook weer ophalen voor 20 euro!
Dat was toch echt een goede deal en zeg ik het zelf.
De hooiwagen:


Rond 8uur werd deze wagen geplaatst en besloten om maar alvast de palen eromheen de grond in te boren zodat we het begin in ieder geval hadden.
Om kwart voor 9 begon het Nederlands elftal de afslachting tegen Portugal, iedereen wilde dit zien en ik had wel zin in een biertje dus dan ga je natuurlijk niet helemaal in je eentje verder werken  :Big Grin: 
Na deze enige ''wedstrijd'' was er nog een sprankje licht en konden we nog een paar kleine dingetjes aan het podium doen, waaronder zorgen dat deze toch echt goed vast stond.
Het werd donker en wij konden nog niet verder werken, als er al apparatuur was had ik er wel een parretje of een bouwlamp ofzo op gezet maar dat was er helaas nog niet.

1 Juli, de dag van het festival:
De crew was al 's ochtends om half 9 in het clubhuis bij elkaar, na een flinke sloot koffie was om 9 uur, na het bespreken van wat er die dag allemaal moest gebeuren, iedereen wakker genoeg om aan de slag te gaan.
In de Karwei die gelukkig om de hoek lag werden er materialen voor het podium gekocht.
Deze konden gelukkig gemakkelijk met een geleende kar even heen en weer worden gereden.


Het bouwen van het podium verliep redelijk vlot, ik had al gewaarschuwd voor het houtje touwtje werk, alhoewel ik toe moet geven dat het er inderdaad zo uitziet viel het mij ontzettend mee hoe goed het in elkaar zat.
Opbouw van het podium in stappen:


Hier net voor de rand van het dak een paal met een balk erbovenop, uiteindelijk gingen er ook nog wat balken op het dak, met gewoon de schroeven door het dak. Het podium kon nu vrijwel alleen doorzakken als het gebouw eerst ging.  :Big Grin: 


Het podium begint al vorm te krijgen.


En weer verder met mijn verhaal van waar ik gister gebleven was.

Het ''podium'' (zal het nu maar zo zeggen omdat het eigenlijk geen podium is maar ondanks dat ik de reden verteld heb konden sommige mensen dat hier niet begrijpen) was nu af en de apparatuur, voor zover dat er was, kon worden opgesteld en afgesteld.
Hier in de aanhangwagen kwamenen de eerste 2 drumsets en gitaarversterkers al binnen.


Hier een gitaarversterker podium links met daar naast een basversterker.


Hier heb ik net een groot deel aangesloten en even snel testen of alles het goed doet


Podium rechts stond nog een gitaarversterker, leuke combi he, peavey, marshall.


De drum werd ook nog even ingespeeld.
[img]http://pic14.pict

----------


## Joost van Ens

griezelig eng podium, hoop dat je goed rekening hebt gehouden met de evt. krachten van water en wind. maar ik vrees het ergste.

Ik heb vorig jaar een soort discussie met o.a. rinus over zelf podium bouwen gehad.
zie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...chTerms=podium en ik vrees dat deze dan niet veilig is.

groeten

----------


## AJB

Sorry hoor, maar wat een ophef over een "rockfestival"....[V] Ik zie enkel een 6de rangs boerenkar met een 5-tal praxis-vrijwilligers, die een onogelijk geheel hebben gecreerd... Geen licht, geen sfeer; absolute 0 voor uitstraling...

----------


## DJ.T

Als je de moeite had genomen om het hele verhaal te lezen had je ook gezien waarom het uiteindelijk zo is geworden en niet zoals het origineel bedoeld was!!
Er werd mij gevraagd om ondanks dit toch foto's te plaatsen, dit doe ik, beetje commentaar vind ik absoluut niet erg maar als je gaat afzeiken alleen om het afzeiken dan vind ik dat een beetje jammer.
Qua licht was er inderdaad niets behalve 2 fressnell spotjes met een rood en een blauw filter, dit was alleen om het licht.
Geen sfeer? Kijk eens goed hoe die mensen zich vermaken op die foto's, ik ben het absoluut met je eens dat er qua licht geen sfeer is gecreerd maar dat gaat ook lastig, als je geen licht hebt.
Met krachten van water in wind is in eerste instantie geen rekening gehouden, dat klopt.
Echter het heeft tijdens het opbouwen windkracht 4-5 met gemak doorstaan zonder ook maar een minuscuul probleempje.
Hoe het met regen zou zijn geweest zou ik eerlijk gezegd niet weten, er zaten zeilen om eventueel een paar druppeltjes op te vangen zodat we genoeg tijd hadden om spullen af te dekken of veilig te stellen mocht het harder gaan regenen.
Natuurlijk is dit niet professioneel en dat snap ik ook best.
Als je een klein stukje terug leest kan je ook zien dat het de bedoeling was om eerst een oplegger met schuifzeil te regelen, ik hoop dat iedereen het er mee eens is dat dat wel gewoon goed was geweest.
Deze was ook gewoon geregeld maar omdat we ineens de datum moesten verschuiven kon dit niet meer geregeld worden en is deze kar een dag van te voren geregeld.
Als die oplegger er geweest was, was er misschien nog niets aan apparatuur maar dan hadden we dit niet hoeven hobby bobben, ik heb met nadruk gewaarschuwt voor het houtje touwtje werk.
Ik ben er natuurlijk ook niet tevreden over hoe het uiteindelijk geworden is maar het was nou eenmaal niet anders en ik ben opzich al tevreden dat het uiteindelijk toch door kon gaan.
Als je had willen weten hoe de sfeer was had je even langs moeten komen of je moet volgend jaar eens komen kijken.

----------


## AJB

Die mensen hebben zich vast vermaakt (vraag alleen niet wat voor mensen...)... Maar kijk nou eens naar de uitstraling; waarom niet gewoon netjes ?!?! Constructie timmeren ? prima...Neem dan zwart zeil, maak dit netjes en strak vast, ga niet lopen kliederen op je latjes, of schilder ze helemaal zwart, maak een gesloten kooi van hout; incl. propere toneelopening... Dan dat bord; WALGELIJK !

Typisch gevalletje wansmaak, en dat heeft niets te maken met budget. Natuurlijk is er niets mis met een gezellig festival, maar di's mee een rijdende boomhut, voorzien van een weiland vol tuig...[:I][B)]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ziet er inderdaad nogal slecht uit... overdekte trailer kon je zeker niet gesponsord krijgen ergens ??

Dat had in mijn ogen ook wel 10x beter uitgezien.

Maar het nummer van suus mag je me altijd geven  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

Wat voor mensen, ja welk soort dit is ben ik zelf ook niet helemaal over uit, maarja ik was er ook alleen om een beetje overal te helpen en het geluid te regelen voor zover dat er was.
Zwart zeil heb ik ook genoemd maar was niet zo snel te krijgen, we hebben dit bij de Karwei kunnen regelen, er was verder geen vervoer dus alles moest zo dichtbij mogelijk.
Lopen kliederen op latjes? Er is verder niets gespoten behalve die 2 palen die midden op het podium staan, dit is op het laatste moment nog even gedaan met verf dat over was van dat bord. Over dat bord gesproken, het is ook niet mijn smaak maar over smaak valt niet te twisten zeggen ze toch wel eens..? 
Wansmaak, ach ja, ik noem het meer behelpen, het ging in dit geval niet echt om uiterlijk.
Ik vind dit nog redelijk voor een dag tijd, bedenk dat wel!
Overdekte trailer? Naar mijn weten zijn alle opleggers overdekt, hoogstens heb je wel eens schuifdak maar ik denk dat we het zelfde bedoelen, we hadden er dus allang eentje met schuifzeil geregeld, dus dat de zijkant normaal openkan, maar omdat het verplaatst moest worden kon dit niet.
Dat was ons plan van het begin af aan (december 2003), natuurlijk zag dat er stukken beter uit maar nogmaals ik was allang blij dat we dit nog een dag vantevoren voor elkaar kregen.
Het nummer van suus, ik wou dat ik die had [:P]

----------

